# Drying neoprene gloves



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone got a good way to get neoprene gloves dry inside?

I really like the glacier gloves I bought at Franks. Its easy to load the gun and pickup birds with them on but sweat always builds up and hands get cold.

I've flipped the tops down so everything's turned inside out except the fingers but the fingers don't want to dry out


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a small side by side fan. I put it on the floor on some books and put the gloves on top of it with the fan blowing in to the gloves, usually use a pen or something to keep the gloves open. Usually dries them overnight.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Peet Boot Dryer works awesome


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

I bring out a dry bag with multiple pairs of gloves. Obviously this is relative to room in the duck boat. 

I have certain kinds of gloves that I do different tasks with and then extras at that. Probly sounds redundant but it sure is nice having a fresh pair of dry gloves and it allows for loaning them to your hunting partners to help keep them comfortable as well. A warm and dry hunting partner is much more productive than a frozen one, especially when you are out layout shooting.

I have found that a big pair of mitten/gauntlet style gloves ( think snowmobiling ) are great for when I'm driving the boat. Then for doing decoy/set-up work I have the same gloves that they use on "the deadliest catch", they are either orange or blue and are cheap ( $15 ) but are extremely warm and provide great dextarity. No I don't hunt with orange gloves. When I initially found these I thought "Hmmmm only $15, probly good but won't last long." WRONG - can't kill'em. Still on my first pair from about four years ago. All the ocean fishing gear suppliers have them. Thay are called " Atlas Vinylove".

Works for me!!! Happy hunting!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

cupped-n-locked said:


> I Then for doing decoy/set-up work I have the same gloves that they use on "the deadliest catch", they are either orange or blue and are cheap ( $15 ) but are extremely warm and provide great dextarity. No I don't hunt with orange gloves. When I initially found these I thought "Hmmmm only $15, probly good but won't last long." WRONG - can't kill'em. Still on my first pair from about four years ago. All the ocean fishing gear suppliers have them. Thay are called " Atlas Vinylove".
> 
> Works for me!!! Happy hunting!!


I have been hunting those gloves for 6-7 years hands down the best waterproof glove ever for playing with decoys.. Eventually neo or any waterproof glove is gonna leak, not these.


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

second that. boot dryer is the way to go.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Peet Boot Dryer works awesome


 
Yup, investment is totally worth it.
We use it all the time.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I also use a boot drier with the glove attachment.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Great another dryer lol.
Sucks when you hunt daily trying to dry your gear for the next day.

Ill have to look into the Atlas gloves at $15


----------



## duck-duck-duck-bang! (Oct 19, 2010)

I turn my glacier gloves inside out completely and throw them in the dryer. it takes a few minutes and is a pain but it works. And as mentioned above I take driving gloves, decoy gloves, and (2) pairs of hunting gloves. They almost always all end up wet so its nice to have extra's.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I put mine on the dash over defroster and they will be dry by next hunt. They may not be 100 percent dry but good enough.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Lol my trucks barely warms up from house to boat launch or work 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

limige said:


> Anyone got a good way to get neoprene gloves dry inside?
> 
> I really like the glacier gloves I bought at Franks. Its easy to load the gun and pickup birds with them on but sweat always builds up and hands get cold.
> 
> I've flipped the tops down so everything's turned inside out except the fingers but the fingers don't want to dry out


Pitch em and use these....10 times warmer

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...+fowl+gloves&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

SBE II said:


> Pitch em and use these....10 times warmer
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...+fowl+gloves&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


I have these ones, http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...er%3BSearch-All+Products&WTz_l=YMAL;IK-960663 Very happy with them for the most part, the shooting finger does get wet, and once they are wet and you take them off, after about 2-3 hours they will be damp on the inside. Usually not a big deal though.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

someone11 said:


> I have these ones, http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...er%3BSearch-All+Products&WTz_l=YMAL;IK-960663 Very happy with them for the most part, the shooting finger does get wet, and once they are wet and you take them off, after about 2-3 hours they will be damp on the inside. Usually not a big deal though.


Yea those are not waterproof, the ones I recommended are, hands stay dry as a bone.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dehumidifier....The single best way to dry out your hunting gear IMO.

I have one in my basement in my storage room and run it non-stop. Have hooks in the ceiling to hang all my cloths from and a couple of shelves to set gloves, hats, etc.

Turn the gloves inside out and lay them on the shelf by the dehumidifier and they'll be dry in the morning. About the only thing that won't dry out entirely overnight from my experience is water logged boots. They take a couple of days. This is where the boot driers work wonders.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

If I had to dry out my waterproof gloves.....I'd look for new waterproof gloves. I gave up on neoprene gloves years ago....most of them I had leaked after just a few uses.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> If I had to dry out my waterproof gloves.....I'd look for new waterproof gloves. *I gave up on neoprene gloves years ago*....most of them I had leaked after just a few uses.


 
Precisely.

I have to keep my hands both dry and warm. Neoprene is junk, Sealskins are junk...and the list goes on.

I have a dry box full of gloves and mittens. Like somebody else said, different tools for different tasks. I hate it when I am not in my tender because I don't have the box of gloves/mittens handy should somebody need them.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> If I had to dry out my waterproof gloves.....I'd look for new waterproof gloves. I gave up on neoprene gloves years ago....most of them I had leaked after just a few uses.


i'll third that. PVC gloves for setting/picking up dekes, and a hand muff with a heat pack in it during the hunt. i don't know how you guys call with gloves on!


----------



## Brooke11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Boot dryer will definetly do the trick for drying out neoprenes... i use neopenes all the time for work and boot dryer is the quickest way to dry them out.


----------

